# Help with leaky windows



## n2learning (Dec 17, 2009)

Almost all of our windows leak water in our house when it rains. Water comes in real quick when the wind blows against the house.

We have to sop up the water with bath towels....that's to give you an idea of how much water comes in.



Background:

Previous homeowners had the windows installed. Not sure who, how and when.
Windows appear to be in good shape. I think they are thermal windows.
I continually caulk around all of our windows, and make sure the gutters are cleaned.
Because this is happening on all of our windows, I believe the rain water is coming through the outside screen and then it puddles up at the base of the window. The water eventually finds its way out through joints and seams. Unfortunately, the water does NOT drain outside the house but inside our house beyond the window sills, down the walls and onto the floors.
We never had this problem at our first home and we never heard of any family or friends having this problem. Any suggestions would be great!

Here are a couple of pics. This is just one of the windows. Thanks!


----------



## eisert (Oct 20, 2009)

More than likely an improper install.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

It sounds like the weep holes are plugged up.

If you pour a cup of water in the bottom of the window frame it should "immediately" drain out the two holes on the out side of the window.

It shouldn’t take more than 30 sec. or so for that cup of water to drain. It should literally be peeing out the holes. Try this and let us know what happens.

Caulking from the inside does nothing but divert the water down into the framing, exactly were you don’t want it to go.

You really need to get this one figured out soon or you’re going to end up with much bigger problems.


----------



## n2learning (Dec 17, 2009)

Progress is being made but very little. I was able to unclog the weepholes and add a couple more smaller ones. Our front bay window didn't have any weep holes. I drilled a couple small ones and water began to stream out.











I did the water test and I would grade it a D maybe D+. We poured two full glasses of water in the window plate and some water began to stream on the outside but not anything close to two full cups.

I think I know what the problem is. Look at the following two pictures. There is probably a good two inches beneath the actual window that is hollow. You can see the ridge gaps on the side of the window. I looked at my parents windows this morning and the bottom of the window enclosure was flat with the window frame, unlike our windows where it is not flat with the window frame. 










See if your windows have the ridge gap like ours.










Water is getting in here and leaking into our plaster walls. This is happening on all but one or two windows. Most of the water is not leaking out of the weep holes.

Is there a way to block the gaps with vinyl? To me is seems the wrong size windows were installed. I wonder if just the bottom plates can be re-done instead of having to buy and install all new windows?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

yea it kind of looks like head expander's were used at the sill:huh:

id pull these units out completely and see if you have any rot issues
install a pan flashing and reinstall the units...actually i probably wouldn't install those windows


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Were you drilled that hole in the last picture from the outside, is that a wood stop or part of the vinyl window?

Don’t go drill crazy, somewhere on those windows are the factory weep holes. What’s covering them up? 

Finding and exposeing the factory holes should be your mission.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I encountered a similar situation on an inspection of a home in LA that had leaky windows. Turned out they were not flashed. Lack of proper flashing would explain all of your symptoms. Unfortunately, if you lack flashing, the only way to fix the problem is to remove the windows, and reinstall with flashing and proper caulking.


----------



## n2learning (Dec 17, 2009)

kwikfish,
The small hole I drilled was still in the vinyl window area. The little step beneath it (with the horrendous caulk job) is the wood stop.

Daniel,
How can I tell if a window has been flashed? It my windows weren't flashed, why would someone skip this step?


Thanks,
DK


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

kwikfishron said:


> Were you drilled that hole in the last picture from the outside, is that a wood stop or part of the vinyl window?
> 
> Don’t go drill crazy, somewhere on those windows are the factory weep holes. What’s covering them up?
> 
> Finding and exposeing the factory holes should be your mission.


 
looks like a u chanel expander on the bottom of the window covering the weeps,look closer at the inside pic:whistling2:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I now see what looks like a channel the window is sitting in. Wow, that’s a new one on me. The window install was doomed from day 1.

Bottom line is you need weep holes and your windows have them there just covered up. But don’t take the drill to them just yet.

In the last picture of yours that plastic sill at the bottom of the window should snap out. That’s not the case in all (or even most) windows but it looks like it with yours . If you can get that out you “should” be able to see the weep holes. If so drill them out from the inside.


----------



## n2learning (Dec 17, 2009)

tomstuble and kwikfish,
I think you are both on to something.

I removed a strip of vinyl that the screen was resting on. Now I can see two rectangular 'weep holes'. I poured a cup of water in this area and I could see the water running on the outside of the window through circular holes.

Here is a closeup from a window before I took out the screen track:









Now here is what it looks like with the track removed. Notice the rectangle whole. Water was never able to drain through these holes with the track on. Instead the water worked itself under the window and through the side tracks, and of course eventually draining down our sill and in our walls.









Am I okay with doing this, or did I jack things up? It seems logical that this piece should be removed.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Is the water exiting window through the factory holes or the ones you drilled? If that larger piece of plastic snaps out you should be able to see the factory weep holes that exit the window that have been blocked by the channel they set the window in. The piece you took out should be there it’s part of the window. I think your just one step away from solving your problem if that larger piece comes out and you can see the factory holes that should be draining the water to the outside that are blocked and then drill them out.

That peice may or may not snap out but from what I can see it looks like it should.


----------



## n2learning (Dec 17, 2009)

kwik,
The water is exiting through the exterior factory holes AND my holes. However I didn't pour the water over the channel piece.

That larger piece (channel) doesn't snap out. I was hoping it would!
I feel like something will break when I pull with a lot of force.

If that piece looks like it shouldn't be there then I'll try to get one removed and see what's beneath.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Don’t break it. 

If you can pour water in the sill and it drains outside then “Mission Accomplished”, as far as the plugged weep holes go. The wood sill that the weep holes are peeing on should be caped in metal (aluminum, galvanized, stainless steel), They look a little punky and a cap will buy you a few more years.

You should also re-caulk. The caulking on the inside is only to fill the gap so when you paint you have a nice finish. It has nothing to do with leak protection.

The caulking on the outside, you should not add extra layers but dig out what is there best you can and then apply a good polyurethane caulk like “Vulkem or Quad” no silicone.

One last thing, 

Don’t caulk over the weep holes.


----------



## n2learning (Dec 17, 2009)

I really appreciate your time and suggestions. An exterior re-do of fresh caulk is long over due. I'll know if removing that track piece did the trick when the next rain storm comes through. 

Thanks again,
DK


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Crap windows + crap install = Your situation. Not trying to be a knob, but based on your pics you had poor windows installed by someone who didn't have a clue. To completely fix the problem, I'd rip them out and replace properly.


----------



## n2learning (Dec 17, 2009)

We had a very heavy storm come through last night and no leaks came through any of the windows!

The track piece that was blocking the weep holes should have been installed on top of the screen, not on the bottom of the screen.

Now when water comes in it filters directly through the weep holes and through the exterior holes directly outside. Unfortunately, such a little mistake caused years of water damage.


----------



## LizB703 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Same exact problem*

I have the same exact problem - and the same exact windows. Your pictures could have been taken at my house. Seriously. My problem windows are on the third floor, leaking down into the second floor ceiling and windows. Help! I've had repairmen out here probably 10 times trying to fix this. Their last suggestion was to put little sponges in the corners of the window frame to soak up the water. I'm tired of constantly having to have this fixed. How exactly did you do it, and what do I need to do? So glad to see your post after struggling with this for so long. If I can do it myself, I'd rather, since I've been throwing $$$$ away on this with no success.


----------



## n2learning (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Liz,
I temporarily solved the problem by removing a piece from the bottom of the window. You can see what I am talking about if you read the post all the way through.

Unfortunately, it didn't permanently solve the problem. A couple years ago we had seven windows replaced by Champion windows. Now they never leak and we have a life time warranty on all of the replaced windows.

I know how frustrating this is. My wife and I would tense up anytime it began to rain, especially if there was a thunderstorm and we weren't home.

You will probably have to find some way to get new windows. Most of these places have financing available. We still have some of our old windows on the back side of our house. I don't think they were installed properly; probably the same can be said of your windows.

I wish I could be of more help.
Take care,
Derek


----------



## LizB703 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Thanks....*

I've been hoping the solution isn't new windows, but I think that is where I will have to go. I know exactly what you mean about being stressed when it's raining - I am always expecting to come home to puddles inside the house. Glad your new windows are much better.


----------

